# Pellets for your pellet grill



## BIGRNYRS (May 22, 2018)

I am very happy to be a member of this forum. My wife and I cook more outside than we do inside. Over our 20 year marriage we have literally burned 10-12 grills completely out. This last time we decided that it was time for us to spend some money and get a sho nuff bad boy grill. After researching and reviewing, we ended up with a Camp Chef Woodwind. 

Having said that, I have a question. I did try the search box to see if it had been covered, but I didn't see anything.

Have you guys found an economical hard wood pellet brand that is equal in quality of the Camp Chef, Treager brands pellets?


----------



## Caslon (May 22, 2018)

You might try this review site of the best wood pellets. They have links.

https://firecookeat.com/best-wood-pellets/


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 23, 2018)

I have a 25 year old Weber gas grill that works as well today as it did brand new.
I have replaced the flavorizer bars three times. (This last time I bought stainless).
I have replaced the grates twice using stainless this last time.


The burners are like new (stainless) and the grill body is aluminum.
Even the igniter still works on the first push. Original.


I hear these pellet grills are amazing.  But my question is "how do you grill with pellets"?
BBQ'ing and smoking I get.  Its the grilling.


----------



## roadfix (May 23, 2018)

Yeah, Webers will last a lifetime.
As far as pellets I know nothing about them...


----------



## ginger_lily (Nov 1, 2019)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I am very happy to be a member of this forum. My wife and I cook more outside than we do inside. Over our 20 year marriage we have literally burned 10-12 grills completely out. This last time we decided that it was time for us to spend some money and get a sho nuff bad boy grill. After researching and reviewing, we ended up with a Camp Chef Woodwind.
> 
> Having said that, I have a question. I did try the search box to see if it had been covered, but I didn't see anything.
> 
> Have you guys found an economical hard wood pellet brand that is equal in quality of the Camp Chef, Treager brands pellets?



To be honest, I buy mine at Walmart most of the time - as most of them do the same thing. But when I want to go fancy, I use Lumberjack (their 100% cherry is absolutely awesome!) and I haven't had any bad bags from them. 
Try mixes, and try different options as grilling is all about finding what works best for you 



Roll_Bones said:


> I have a 25 year old Weber gas grill that works as well today as it did brand new.
> I have replaced the flavorizer bars three times. (This last time I bought stainless).
> I have replaced the grates twice using stainless this last time.
> 
> ...



And why not, Roll_Bones? 
For instance, we have a combo (grill/smoker) from Trager - Lil Tex Elite 34 - which use pellets as a fuel for both of these functions. I realise, that it's all about one's preference, but my boyfriend and I pretty happy with our results. Sorry if I got you wrong, though don't underestimate the power of grilling with pellets. Peace!


----------



## CraigC (Nov 2, 2019)

I prefer my BGE for most of my smoking. I use chunks of wood mixed in with the charcoal. If I have large quantities of meat and/or homemade sausages to smoke I use my off set pit. Charcoal to start and then splits of wood for smoking, usually pecan. Weber 22.5 for grilling, although the Egg is my go to for reverse searing. That is enough equipment, with accessories, to do just about any outdoor cooking job. I am looking at a Pit Barrel Cooker though.


----------



## arthurb1960 (Jun 16, 2020)

ginger_lily said:


> To be honest, I buy mine at Walmart most of the time - as most of them do the same thing. But when I want to go fancy, I use Lumberjack (their 100% cherry is absolutely awesome!) and I haven't had any bad bags from them.
> Try mixes, and try different options as grilling is all about finding what works best for you
> 
> 
> ...



HEY! I know that one from good old Traeger. Had so many fun times with that little buddy - has been my go-to for years of weekend BBQs with the family. However I've lately been eyeing this one from Weber, do you have any experience with the particular featured model? Have heard nothing but raves about Traeger's pellet grills (I understand, it's iconic) but I also wanna try something new.  My WSM is another favorite by the way so I have high hopes


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 16, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> I hear these pellet grills are amazing.  But my question is "*how do you grill with pellets"?*
> BBQ'ing and smoking I get. * Its the grilling.*





ginger_lily said:


> And why not, Roll_Bones?
> For instance, we have a combo (grill/smoker) from Trager - Lil Tex Elite 34 - which use pellets as a fuel for both of these functions. I realise, that it's all about one's preference, but my boyfriend and I pretty happy with our results. Sorry if I got you wrong, though don't underestimate the power of grilling with pellets. Peace!



Thanks angel/ginger/lilly? 
I still want to know how one grills with pellets?
*How* do you produce enough direct heat for searing and grilling?
Are the pellets able to provide this direct high heat.  I thought the pellets were chambered offset to the grilling or smoking grate?
I still do not get it.

For example I use high heat on my gas grill for searing and grilling.
I raise the position of my charcoal grate on my Weber kettle so  the coals are almost in contact with the grate. I use beer cans under to bring up the charcoal grate.

So how could I achieve similar results with a pellet grill?
How do you get enough pellets under the food to get direct heat or am I wrong in my thinking of how a pellet grill works.
I wanted to ask Traeger personally at the Costco event but was unable to make it.

Thanks John


----------



## RCJoe (Jun 18, 2020)

The Trager is basically a "stoker" stove.  The wood pellets are basically a stoker fuel which means that they are fed thru a tube by an auger that is controlled by a temperature setting box.  This box controls the ignition 
device and a fan that insures that the burning pellets remain burning.  This 
creates the heat in the bottom of the grill for the food being heated above.

The pellets are made of various wood types so as a secondary function will
impart the flavor of that type of smoking wood.

Youtube:  Overview of how a Trager works.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=74&v=kSLQ6jmVF3M&feature=emb_logo

If you buy a Trager you will likely be buying their wood pellet fuel from then on. 

Where I live (Coal Country in Appalachia) many of the old homes have coal stoker furnaces, and they have to buy "stoker coal" which is a fine crushed coal that has an oil coating to help prevent it jamming in the auger tube. They work much like the Trager except they have an air heating chamber to supply the house with warm air.  They are dependable.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 18, 2020)

My Treager pellet grill caught on fire. I sent the remains back to Treager. POS. 

I still have pellets, and use them in my Amaze-in Smokin' tube that I use for cold smoking, or for a some smoke on the gasser. 

I find that aftermarket pellets work fine. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2020)

caseydog said:


> My Treager pellet grill caught on fire. I sent the remains back to Treager. POS.
> 
> I still have pellets, and use them in *my Amaze-in Smokin' tube that I use for cold smoking*, or for a some smoke on the gasser.
> 
> ...



Do you mind explaining how you use it for cold smoking? I am very interested in cold smoking.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 19, 2020)

Still want to know how a pellet grill can grill food? Grill and sear at high heat.


----------



## Jenny.bee (Dec 14, 2021)

I use Bear Mountain Hardwood Pellets and I recommend it! It has low moisture and no additives. You can find more info about the pellets in this page: bbqinsider.com/best-wood-pellets-for-smoking/


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 17, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> Still want to know how a pellet grill can grill food? Grill and sear at high heat.



The dripping grease from the cooking food, at least in the Webber, drips onto flavorizor bars, ust like on their gas grills.  The fat burns. and release the smoke that is so familiar to grilled foods.  If there is no dripping fat, as when grilling veggies, or fruit, it can be brushed onto the food, to drip down and create smoke.  The burning fat smoke combines with the wood smoke to flavor whatever is being coked.  The Webber is advertised to heat to 600' F., plenty hot enough to get the fire-grilled flavor.

The Traeger pellet grill won't give you the same flavor, as it heats to 400' F, unless you catch grease on fire in the cooking chamber, which my DIL di with some burgers.  the burgers tasted just like the burgers from my Webber Kettle charcoal grill.

I thought they were the best tasting burgers I'd had from the Traeger.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

